# My WIP/unfinished art/sketches



## Kazekai (Jul 3, 2013)

Just stuff that's not too important or impressive, or stuff I never finished.



Spoiler







































 
Oh, here's a sprite:





I post all the stuff that's worth looking at here: http://kazeskyfox.deviantart.com/
I also have a Colors! page: http://colorslive.com/author?id=34606


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 3, 2013)

Loving this one. It's simple but it looks nice.


Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the first one. it looks like real paint, but I guess it's done on computer, right?
I like the colors, paint effect and the landscape view.
You should post it on your deviant page, I don't find it unfinished (but only you know if it is or not).

I also like Love and Hate, the colors and contrast, the movement and what it makes me feel. I usually don't like abstract art, but I find this one interesting.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 3, 2013)

Kazekai said:


> Spoiler


 
Love that, looks amazing!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to use the first picture as a wallpaper


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 3, 2013)

Ha, thanks everyone. The first image was done in ArtRage, that's why it looks like paint. I'm a huge Bob Ross fan so I try to paint like he does, but there's no space in my apartment for real media. (Plus if we damage the carpet it's a $400 fine.)

Other tools I use are SAI and Artweaver, I use this brush set for SAI:
http://darlingmionette.deviantart.com/art/Custom-Brush-Supplement-2-177012782
But there's a ton of different brushes on dA.

Also, I don't usually mind people using my stuff as their wallpaper as long as they (here comes the legal lines) don't redistribute, don't claim as own, give me credit if they post it on public sites, etc etc. (Sorry, I hate repeating legal stuff but it's kind of mandatory online else people take silence for license.)
Having said that, if I ever finish that first painting, I will definitely paste it in here in case anyone wants to update their wallpaper. 

Maybe I should paste my speedpaints in here as well since everyone seems interested.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2013)

First picture looks really lovely!


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 4, 2013)

So I did this while watching Pokemon:





Never seen the Orange Islands and up because we moved when I was a kid and my grandmother babysat some Mormon kids for money, and of course Pokemon was forbidden. :l Glad I can catch up now though, thank you internet.

Started as a speedpaint but it's not really much of one now... It took me a little over 2 hours. Oh well.


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 22, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/o5SmgdF.jpg Nothing special, dunno if I'll color it though.


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 29, 2013)

http://kazeskyfox.deviantart.com/art/The-Edge-Of-The-Aether-389125877 so here's an experimental practice I did, I used tools I don't usually use in SAI and I like how it turned out a lot.

Not exactly a WIP but making another thread for finished stuff as well seems excessive so there you go. ;v


----------



## Kazekai (Jul 29, 2013)

(double post, my browser glitched)

edit: might as well make it useful: http://i.imgur.com/Z2gBS1r.jpg been working on this since june on and off. If you can't tell, I really love ACNL.


----------



## Kazekai (Nov 6, 2013)

so I'm currently working on this thing here:
http://i.imgur.com/0jteCuw.png

I don't draw my fursona much but when I do it usually takes me a month because I'm so terrible at humanoid figures.

That's probably not how metal works but I stopped caring after the fourth retry.

I'm trying to figure out what kind of background to give it. It's a huge dilemma. This started out as ACNL fanart back in June but after remaking it close to 5 times now I gave up on that idea and I'll probably turn it into something campy and whimsical like all my other art.

By the way, assuming anyone actually cares, have some of my emotional vent art I vomited up in my spare time when nobody was signed into skype for me to rage at:
http://kazeskyfox.deviantart.com/art/Island-403332705
http://kazeskyfox.deviantart.com/art/The-Highest-Mountain-408363079
http://kazeskyfox.deviantart.com/art/Somewhere-Else-389609724


----------

